# "TIVO... Now streaming to a tablet near you"



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I got all excited for nothing... This headline isn't true, is it? This product is still some number of months off?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Where did you see it?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

The front page of this website.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/home/


----------



## mikebaratta (Feb 26, 2010)

I got duped too. Frantically looked for the "Buy Now" button.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel...ersion=live&prid=889555&releasejsp=custom_150

"TiVo will release [...] at retail and through select cable operators. Additional details on availability [...] will be announced in the coming months. "


----------



## poofy (Jan 16, 2012)

This will probably be avail by XMas!!
That is what coming months means.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SeanC said:


> The front page of this website.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/home/


I don't even think I've ever seen this home page before. I always went straight to the forums. I'll need to start looking at it periodically.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I don't even think I've ever seen this home page before. I always went straight to the forums. I'll need to start looking at it periodically.


It's a new home page afaik.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I don't even think I've ever seen this home page before. I always went straight to the forums. I'll need to start looking at it periodically.


I think it used to just be a list of recent forums topics. Today I went there and thought I had the wrong website for a moment...

The new page looks good, even if it did have a misleading headline.


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 5, 2012)

dwit said:


> It's a new home page afaik.


Yeah I was confused today when I followed my bookmark to the Tivo forums and came upon that new site page. Disorienting for a moment.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm not real excited till I know more. I have no interest streaming to my iPad in the house. Heck there are 3 tv's that display better. Now could I possibly turn in 3 perimeter units for 2 xl's? And two streaming units.? Nope. I doubt that will be offered. for an existing customer with 3 premiere units I just don't see the advantage. Will I be able to stream via the Internet to my iPad while on vacation?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

vurbano said:


> I'm not real excited till I know more. I have no interest streaming to my iPad in the house. Heck there are 3 tv's that display better.


I am VERY interested in streaming video to Android tablets in the house. I could then watch programs in areas where I don't have TV's. Doesn't mean I wouldn't also like occasional access when not home


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> I am VERY interested in streaming video to Android tablets in the house. I could then watch programs in areas where I don't have TV's. Doesn't mean I wouldn't also like occasional access when not home


 Slingbox + various devices that run Slingbox client satisfies both those requirements which is why this is very marginal interest to me. Yes with this device you can stream without taking over the TiVo which makes it marginally better but certainly not if it is restricted to LAN streaming only.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vurbano said:


> I'm not real excited till I know more. I have no interest streaming to my iPad in the house. Heck there are 3 tv's that display better. Now could I possibly turn in 3 perimeter units for 2 xl's? And two streaming units.? Nope. I doubt that will be offered. for an existing customer with 3 premiere units I just don't see the advantage. Will I be able to stream via the Internet to my iPad while on vacation?


If your vacation is at home you will be able to.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I don't even think I've ever seen this home page before. I always went straight to the forums. I'll need to start looking at it periodically.


Same here I know I have never seen it before I use bookmarks that bring me into the forums.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Slingbox + various devices that run Slingbox client satisfies both those requirements which is why this is very marginal interest to me. Yes with this device you can stream without taking over the TiVo which makes it marginally better but certainly not if it is restricted to LAN streaming only.


I am not interested in

* An expensive third party device
* Which digitizes only analog output
* And takes over the TV
* And often has kludgy IR based control 
* Seems to never have any hope of a Linux client


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Not sure why you searched around. If you click the image it takes you tohttp://tcf.capablenetworks.com/news/132/tivo-expands-whole-home-and-multi-screen-offerings-streaming-mobile-tablets

Which leads to then http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel.do?easyirid=CA934452BA6418EF&version=live&prid=889555&releasejsp=custom_150


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

It also says that it works with Premier Q? It sounds like if youi only have a standard Premeir it won't work unless you have at least 1 Premier Q


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

So this requires me to buy another box to put on top of my equipment stack, plug into the outlet strip, and provide a network connection for it? I was really hoping for a capability built in to the DVR itself, since it's already running 24/7. I don't want another always-on box sitting on the pile.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Not sure why you searched around.


Because "_now_" and "_in the coming months_" mean two very different things. One had to be right and one had to be wrong, and I'd usually bet on this forum instead of a 3-week-old press release. Anyhow, for me it only took 10 seconds of searching to go to Tivo's website and realize there was no new product for sale.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

chrispitude said:


> So this requires me to buy another box to put on top of my equipment stack, plug into the outlet strip, and provide a network connection for it? I was really hoping for a capability built in to the DVR itself, since it's already running 24/7. I don't want another always-on box sitting on the pile.


I would expect that Tivo would start building this into future models. Although Tivo still doesn't have built in wifi so maybe I am dreaming.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> If your vacation is at home you will be able to.


Wow then it has even less functionality than the local cable company
which allows you to watch your shows over the internet


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> I am not interested in
> 
> * An expensive third party device


 LOL, it's almost guaranteed the TiVo device will cost much more.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

chrispitude said:


> So this requires me to buy another box to put on top of my equipment stack, plug into the outlet strip, and provide a network connection for it? I was really hoping for a capability built in to the DVR itself, since it's already running 24/7. I don't want another always-on box sitting on the pile.


"Jim Denney and I talked a bit about future plans and the transcoding eventually being baked in, and it is all but certain to happen."

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2012/05/22/tivo-stream-and-ip-stb-coming-to-msos-and-retail-this-year/


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> "Jim Denney and I talked a bit about future plans and the transcoding eventually being baked in, and it is all but certain to happen."
> 
> http://www.gizmolovers.com/2012/05/22/tivo-stream-and-ip-stb-coming-to-msos-and-retail-this-year/


Which will probably be the time they have a processor that can handle HD menus tolerably. I have 3 premieres using the HD menus and walk the line of switching back to SD everyday due to its sluggishness.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

chrispitude said:


> So this requires me to buy another box to put on top of my equipment stack, plug into the outlet strip, and provide a network connection for it? I was really hoping for a capability built in to the DVR itself, since it's already running 24/7..


Sorry, as discussed before, that is *impossible*. The Premiere does not have a dedicated H.264 transcoding chip.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

vurbano said:


> Which will probably be the time they have a processor that can handle HD menus tolerably.


No, it doesn't mean that at all. Even my extremely powerful home desktop Linux system (6 core x 3.7 Ghz) cannot transcode high bitrate 1080i MPEG2 to H.264 in realtime. To do that requires a very special, dedicated hardware chip (ASIC). It is not going to be done on the main CPU.

Having such a ASIC inside a box doesn't mean it will have a more powerful CPU. Although it would be *insane* for TiVo to not put a *MUCH* more powerful CPU in any future box to help deal with the laggy current experience.

However, without some redesigning of the HDUI, there will *STILL* be lag, because some of it is due to the live Internet-fed data that is not being cached.


----------

